# Deleted thread



## ~firefly~ (4 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## nduli (4 Aug 2013)

have same issue with aquanano 40. haven't yet been able to come up with a solution. next step / plan / idea was to superglue fine stainless steel mesh to the inside of the filter grills only concern would be cleaning it. I have tried fine filter floss, finer ppi sponge pushed up against the inlets but nothing has resolved.....


----------



## justissaayman (4 Aug 2013)

One of two ways:
1. Remove filter box completely and cover the vents with stockings and re-attach the filter box with some silicone
2. Cover top grill with stocking (it will go all around, believe me) and then cut course spong into 5mm x 5mm ish strips and insert into each hole with a toothpick.
NB: remember to add some sponge with a hole cut for the nozzle around the flow nozzle!

I did number 2 before swapping the whole system over for an external. It does reduce flow quite a bit so you might want to upgrade the impeller if your going to be doing this.


----------



## ~firefly~ (4 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## justissaayman (4 Aug 2013)

Swap to external 

I wouldnt listen when people told me, but believe me its SOOOO much easier.


----------



## ~firefly~ (4 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## bogwood (4 Aug 2013)

If your serious about keeping/breeding shrimps,  a air operated sponge, the more the better is perfect, Shrimplets are safe. And the perfect surface to graze on. 
Or a external with either a pre filter, or small mesh sponge, net/bag over the intake.

 I have a Eheim 2224 over my  55 ltr, with the eheim pre filter.
Just returned from 2weeks holiday to find at least 50 baby crs, and some are every so small.

On my other 32 ltr a Eheim hang on Liberty, but with a large fine sponge on the intake.
Presently counted 40 crs shrimplets , now about 4 weeks old.

Originally i used a internal, but never managed to seal it.


----------



## ~firefly~ (4 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## justissaayman (4 Aug 2013)

Red Cherry Shrimp (Sakura / Fire Red) work perfectly well in London water, needs a mature tank if you dont want to lose shrimp.

Sorry but I never understood why people would want to keep an external and the stock Juwel internal. Personal preference I suppose, but it does free up a LOT of space and there is no real benefit.


----------



## ~firefly~ (4 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## MirandaB (4 Aug 2013)

I can't really think of a way to do it that won't interfere with the flow other than what's been mentioned.
I just wondered, is it a problem if they do get in the filter?
I have an external filter and tried covering the intake with mesh but it kept blocking with bits of plant so I gave up.
Every time I clean the filter out there's about 20 or so shrimp in there living quite happily so I don't worry about them anymore


----------



## ~firefly~ (4 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Aug 2013)

nduli said:


> have same issue with aquanano 40. haven't yet been able to come up with a solution. next step / plan / idea was to superglue fine stainless steel mesh to the inside of the filter grills only concern would be cleaning it. I have tried fine filter floss, finer ppi sponge pushed up against the inlets but nothing has resolved.....


I like this idea but bolt through existing slots with small stainless bolts instead of gluing. Local rc model shop should stock small ss bolts. Cut a cheap/old seive up for mesh


----------



## ~firefly~ (4 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## justissaayman (4 Aug 2013)

Good luck with that, getting the cabletie around all of the various grills is easier said than done.


----------



## ~firefly~ (4 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## MirandaB (4 Aug 2013)

~firefly~ said:


> How long can they survive in the filter? I'm just concerned I will have to open it up every few days to rescue them.


 

I clean my external filter monthly and they seem happy as larry in there  never find any dead bodies.


----------



## ~firefly~ (4 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## squid102 (4 Aug 2013)

Whatever you use just make sure it's fine enough. I made a small screen of tulle netting for my Aquanano 40 that clearly wasn't fine enough. On Friday I found over 50 baby shrimps living in the holes in the sponge. It took over an hour to carefully separating them from the mulm I had washed out of it.


----------



## ~firefly~ (4 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## basil (4 Aug 2013)

justissaayman said:


> Good luck with that, getting the cabletie around all of the various grills is easier said than done.


 
It's quite easy to do actually Justis. The problem comes with the powerhead overheating as it has to work harder to pull the water through the sponge. I tried the same and contrary to Justis' advice I found the fitting very simple. Problem for me came with the heat produced from the powerhead. It's still running, but I'm probably going to switch to an airdriven sponge.


----------



## MirandaB (4 Aug 2013)

squid102 said:


> Whatever you use just make sure it's fine enough. I made a small screen of tulle netting for my Aquanano 40 that clearly wasn't fine enough. On Friday I found over 50 baby shrimps living in the holes in the sponge. It took over an hour to carefully separating them from the mulm I had washed out of it.


 

I forgot to mention that fun part  it does take a while,my neighbours think I'm nuts peering into a bucket of dirty water


----------



## ~firefly~ (4 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## basil (5 Aug 2013)

It does that too - starts to run dry and makes scary gurgling noises in the middle of the night! Thought we had a badger in the dining room in the dead of the night the first time it happened! lol

The power head does gets hot though, to the point where it keeps the tank at about 27-28 degrees without a heater! Just be careful and keep an eye on it if you do the same. I'll check my powerhead, maybe it's not related to me covering the intakes and is getting hot because it's faulty


----------



## ~firefly~ (5 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## niru (5 Aug 2013)

I have simply tucked in enough coarse sponges on all entry exits of the internal. Cut them to requirement. No need to glue or tie. The internal pump sucks water from the tube inside the Juwel (if you know what i mean). So its not only gravity seeping. The coarse sponges act as prefilter meshes which is good.

I connected a few extra L bend pipes to the pump outlet, so the water is thrown back from above the filter-box edge. This way I dont have to worry abt shrimps getting inside from the small oulrt hole in the box, and also more freedom in moving the water flow direction.

Hope it helps.

niru 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ~firefly~ (17 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## MirandaB (17 Aug 2013)

Definitely deserving of a Blue Peter badge


----------



## nduli (18 Aug 2013)

+1 I had never got round to buying mesh etc. did have sponge and a zip tie knocking about in the house so used that yesterday. Will see whether any sneak in now.....found 2 more in there when I was cleaning out the filter.


----------



## ~firefly~ (18 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## newheart (29 Dec 2013)

Firefly, did this work? Were you still able to remove the filter media sponges or does the additional sponge get in the way when you lift the media out? There is an additional set of holes lower down on the side near the back, it is very difficult to get to, did you do anything there? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ~firefly~ (1 Jan 2014)

Deleted


----------



## 1stgolf (2 Jan 2014)

Great idea ill have to give this ago on my juwel filter


----------

